# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Amaestrar a un periquito

## alberto_sanlucar

Esta semana me voy a comprar un periquito con el fin de utilizarlo igual que una paloma, mi pregunta es si se le deben tratar y amaestrar igual que a las palomas.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Yo se algo sobre periquitos, pero no como amaestrarlos para que hagan la función de una tórtola. 

http://www.cuatromentes.com/forums/m...1f0657d9496d98

Este foro es especializado solo en periquitos, registrate y pregunta lo que quieras, los expertos te lo dirán.

Saludos!

----------


## Enjel

Yo solo hice un número con un periquito prestado, la verdad esque no me hizo falta amaestrarlo, son muy dóciles. De todas formas, aqui tienes un guía muy interesante:

http://users.servicios.retecal.es/is...esticacion.htm

----------


## alberto_sanlucar

Gracias, me ha sido de ayuda.

----------


## 7corazones

Bueno... En primera decir que no son palomas, son Tortolas.
Dicho esto...   No, no debes tratarlas como palomas o como tortolas, no son iguales para nada. Los periquitos son mas nerviosos, mas inquietos y si tienes poco tiempo olvidate de amaestrarlos (al igual que con las tortolas, pero ellas tienen una diferencia).
Las tortolas son mas tranquilas y simples, ademas no necesitan una atencion tan estricta como un periquito.   (los dos necesitan atencion, pero un periquito es mas nervioso y depende mas de sus amigos)

Quiero recalcar que esto lo dice Carlos Rodriguez; en su libro, Las aves en casa.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Y tiene toda la razón. 

A parte de que he criado periquitos un par de veces, me se muy bien su comportamiento, y si es verdad que són un poco nerviosos.
Por cireto, no pretendas comprar un periquito de una tienda y amaestrarlo, porque por muy joven que sea, no valdrá, ha de ser polluelo, por lo tanto lo que has de aconseguir, es comprar una pareja joven, de macho y hembra, tener una jaula espaciosa, y comprar un nido de madera (no le pongas nada dentro del nido).
Si se llevaran bien, (porque el mio hecho a picotazos a la hembra, y esta escapó), tendrán huevos, que podrian ser 2,3,4, incluso hasta 5. De media nacen unos 2 polluelos.
Asegurate de cuidar bien a los polluelos, ya que són muy débiles recién nacidos.

Saludos, y espero que esto te sirva de algo.

----------


## alberto_sanlucar

Hoy mismo me he comprado una pareja de periquitos, aora a cuidarlos y a esperar que nazcan esos polluelos jeje.

----------


## soyjona

Hola se que este es un tema antiguo pero,me gustaria que me dijeseis si sabeis de cargadores para periquitos,incluso arneses en you tube salen unos cuantos videos,alguien sabe donde conseguirlos?
YouTube - Dave Womach Invisible Parakeet Harness 2
Un saludo Jonatan.

----------


## joweme

Al contrario que mis compañeros te diré que es igual amaestrar un periquito que una paloma o en mi caso una ninfa aquí te dejo un video para que veas solo tienes que dedicarles tiempo y sobre todo tener cuidado cuando se hace magia con estos animales y el p.f. puede que un mal uso de este deje ciego al animal. Esta la amaestre a los dos años cuando por norma general todos creen que es mejor amaestrarla de pequeñas aquí queda claro que no es así aunque en el vídeo hace algunos trucos ahora le estoy enseñando para que interactúe en la magia.

----------


## Tracer

Desaparecio beleny que entendia de estos temas....

----------


## joweme

Que decir tiene que belenny me ayudo bastante en la enseñanza del amaestramiento de mi ninfa gracias a ella y otro señor hoy día mi pajarilla hace cosas que parecía increible que iba a realizar.

----------


## belenny

No desaparecí! Es que ando algo liadilla, jeje. De hecho pronto tendré mi primera actuación con el círculo que formamos algunos foreros en la sierra de Madrid  :001 302:  Y mis agapornis están criando, tienen 3 pollitos monísimos  :Smile1: 



Yo con la duda que tiene el compi no puedo ayudar mucho porque mi visión de la magia con animales dista bastante de "forzar" situaciones limitando su movimiento y esas cosas. Para que os hagáis una idea estoy preparando una aparición que estoy segura de que tendrá el mismo efecto que cualquiera de las que se hacen siendo totalmente diferente desde el punto de vista del animal. Yo no lo hago aparecer, aparece él cuando le doy una señal (tan simple como estar de cara al público, tener al porni agarrado en la chaqueta por la espalda y que cuando toque trepe y aparezca en el hombro  :302: ). 

Lo que sí os digo es que no es cierto que tenga que ser un polluelo para poderlo adiestrar, y tampoco tiene que ser criado a mano como suele decirse por ahí, ni estar sin compañía de su especie. Yo tengo dos y vamos, no me puedo quejar de ninguno porque les enseño lo que quiero y más y aparte son adorables como mascotas. A sus pollos los crían ellos hasta el final (esta es la tercera nidada) y mientras tanto yo voy interactuando con ellos para que se hagan a las personas, ni papilla ni leches xD Terminan siendo como papilleros o incluso mejores, ya que no tienen muchos desequilibrios psicológicos que los papilleros sí arrastran a causa de haber crecido rodeados de humanos sin un referente de su especie del que aprender lo básico  :Wink1:

----------


## joweme

Me encanta esta chica mejor no se puede explicar siempre te agradeceré lo que hiciste por mi pequeña ninfa un beso Bel

----------


## Teresa

Federico en la mano.jpg

Son muy guapos los agapornis de Belenny y la ninfita de Joweme.

Yo también creo que no hace falta tenerlos desde bebés, sino dedicarles tiempo. Mis pájaros llegaron a casa de adultos y son dóciles y cariñosos, no les he enseñado ningún truco de magia pero ellos solos han aprendido muchos pequeños "trucos".

----------


## violoncello

> Esta semana me voy a comprar un periquito con el fin de utilizarlo igual que una paloma, mi pregunta es si se le deben tratar y amaestrar igual que a las palomas.


Lo mejor es formar un lazo con el periquito, para que todo sea más fácil.

----------

